# Rail Uniforms



## GG-1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Aloha

Anyone know of a low cost source of Rail Uniforms. I am a volunteer at the Nevada Rail Museum. The Car Attendants wear Conductor outfits.

Mahalo


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 6, 2011)

Mug the Conductor on your next Amtrak trip, and steal his/her uniform!


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 6, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Mug the Conductor on your next Amtrak trip, and steal his/her uniform!


If he is my size that might be dangerous.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 6, 2011)

Putting together a basic conductor's outfit isn't exactly rocket science (or brain surgery, for that matter), and shouldn't really cost much at all. Basic black pants & jacket, white shirt, conductor hat, all augmented by appropriate pins, buttons, tags, patches, what have you.

Unless one wants to play Shining Time Station...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 6, 2011)

Not entirely rail uniforms, I grant you, but I acquire uniforms for both sale and use by me and my sales team at Sullivanuniforms.com


----------

